# Ridiculous chihuahuas ahoy!



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Post the most ridiculous pictures of your chihuahuas here! 
































































I have SO many more, but these are the ones most immediately available in photobucket!

You?


----------



## mymicody (Apr 6, 2011)

those are great.. I actually just laughed out loud at them..


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Hahahaha the first one rocks


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)




----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Ohhh loved your pics they made me LOL, here is a few strange ones of Rocky!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

LOL!! These are hilarious! Here's our contribution ....


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Oh Tink those are sooo funny!! And I love the one of chico with the ball in his mouth  and Rocky with his foot in his mouth haha.
Tracy I dont' know how you manage to get such funny ones of brody. Hard to pick a fave I love the orange scarf one but the dandelion takes the cake!  LOL


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Hi,

Rocky not enjoying being brushed


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Rocky said:


> Hi,
> 
> Rocky not enjoying being brushed


LOL your Rocky looks a lot like my Rocky  but your guy has more tan on his face.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Nom nom nom








I think we can add one more...








Gonna get you!!








I'm goning to make you pay for making me wear this








Ready for my close-up








LA la la la LA la








Mini Me








Peak-a-boo








*Kiss*








MINE!!








Hey, bring that over and help me up, k?








Ahhhh


----------



## Wyzwmn (Apr 9, 2011)

Pixie's favorite day off position


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh my gosh, I love these....HAHAHA Great thread and photos Ronnie.....
I am off to look for photos......


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

HAHA Don't eat me please.......


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

wow...such great photos!! Im sitting in my little corner at work LMBO!!!

Here's my contribution


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

LOL! This is a great thread!! Very funny pictures!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Great thread and well the pics are just to die for>>>love them all:
Here are a few of mine:
Jasper and his brother Chase:








Jasper's mom collecting cookies:








Hannah in her polka dot coat:








Jasper shaking it all out:








Hannah having a good laugh it seems:








Jasper seems to like his toy:








Moose got too close to the flash:


----------



## Lindilou (Mar 6, 2011)

These are FABULOUS! I was feeling a bit blah today and these have turned my day around


----------



## Dixie Belle (Apr 9, 2011)

I loved all the photos. Can't wait to get a funny one of Dixie up.


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Here's my ultimate fave of Kahlua when she was just a baby... I call it her "concocting an evil plan" look. MwaHAHAHA!









And this picture. Well, it's only ridiculous if I tell you that it was taken after me and my roommate returned from a drag show we went to last fall. Yes a drag show. And yes, Gatsby is a boy. We don't judge here... we have a VERY open household lmao.


----------



## Zippy (Dec 31, 2010)

I've already posted these two before but they bear repeating here.


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

Well.... there are some cuteee pictures posted here, I couldn't keep myself from laughing :lol:

Here are some of my favorite funny picts of my girls

Meerkat manor









For some reason Jadzia thought Kira was as comfortable as a pillow LOL









Our little old lady









as good a place as any


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi thank you all for the funny pics really good thread


----------



## DesertDoll (Mar 22, 2011)

OMG... I actually had liquid come out my nose!! Fantastic thread! Keep them coming!!!


----------



## LadyJ (Aug 20, 2010)

Oh, I love all of these! 

Jeanette


----------



## ChiMama2Hs (Sep 10, 2010)

2Cheese...I love your editing censor, LOL. Shamelle, the shoe picture is sooooooo cute. Rocky is adorable!

I love all of these!!!!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

silly Ava









Lola doing flips after a bath









old lady lola









a very sunburnt me and a silly Lola









Quark nomming


















eww did you toot?


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

This is my sisters dog Tikki (lolas mom)










Lola









I have so many pics!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

love all your pictures!!


----------

